# Stocking 10 Gallon Betta tank



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

desolatefox said:


> I'm planning on upgrading my betta from a 3 gallon to a 5 gallon (by himself) or 10 gallon (with other fish), and I was wondering what to choose as tank mates. I've been searching the web for the last hour trying to decide on what would be safe; there is so much conflicting information. :icon_roll
> 
> So anyway..if I get a 10 gallon, how does this sound? My betta plus 5 cardinal tetras, then possibly a trio of cherry barbs and an oto. Overstocked? Too much potential for aggression or fin nipping?
> 
> ...


Bettas can have radically differing personalities so there is no way to say what would happen with 100% accuracy. It is a risk that may or may not pay off. The betta may not like its tankmates and act agressively toward them or you may get a fish that although normally is not known to fin nip may nip the bettas fins. Personally, I would put only put Zebra Nerite Snails with a betta. Why? the zebra nerite will not bother the betta and if the betta decides to pick on the snail, there will be little harm as the snail will be protected by its shell. Plus, you get some added insurance against algae in a planted tank as zebra nerite snails are known to be among the best algae eaters around and will even clear a tank of green spot algae which nothing else will touch.


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster (Jan 2, 2008)

Don't put any barbs with a Betta whatsoever, because they can still be tempted to nip fins (or vice-versa).


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I've kept Cardinals with Bettas before with no issues.

As Homer said, though- you need to have a Plan B in place in case it doesn't work b/c Bettas are always "individuals."


----------



## CobraGuppy (Sep 23, 2007)

If the cardinal's don't work out you could consider some bottom dwellers like Corys.


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

My 10g betta tank has a breeding colony of cherry shrimps and it's a freakin booming colony, started with 8 or so, now I have at least 80, if not over 100 with females from the first hatching becoming berried in the next day or so (all very saddled with great color) 
There's also 2 Panda corys and a single Juli or similar corydoras sp. (an emergency adoption for a friend along with a small plec that went in another tank...) Oh, and 4 Amanos that I almost never see. 

Kid you not, the only thing my betta even looks at is the Ramshorn snails in there. He'll flare and do his aggressive thing for it, but nothing else in the tank.


----------



## Athos710 (Dec 14, 2008)

My Betta in a 20 Long flares at all of his tank mates. There are 2 Yoyo laoches, 4 Otto cats, 2 paleatus cories, and 1 bushynose pleco. The yoyos just ignore him, everyone else runs. This particular Betta will never see my shrimp tank.


----------



## jrafael (Jan 7, 2009)

CobraGuppy said:


> If the cardinal's don't work out you could consider some bottom dwellers like Corys.


Corys +1


----------



## Walking_Target (Jul 16, 2008)

Corys, ottos, certain loaches (all of my bettas have ignored Khulis) even some Botia species would work (though not in a 10g i suppose)


----------



## Aquarist_Fist (Jul 22, 2008)

In my experience, you can keep bettas with pretty much any peaceful, non-nipping species, as long as the tank is large enough. 10g is very small.



desolatefox said:


> So anyway..if I get a 10 gallon, how does this sound? My betta plus 5 cardinal tetras, then possibly a trio of cherry barbs and an oto. Overstocked? Too much potential for aggression or fin nipping?


Tetras need more space than 10g.

Cherry barbs need to be in shoals (and then need more space). Plus they nip fins, as someone pointed out.

Otos want to be in small groups, too. Other than that, they are just fine with bettas and small tanks, though.


----------



## rpayer (Jun 9, 2008)

I moved our Betta from a 1g to a 12g and added a few Harlequin Rasboras in with him. Things were peaceful for a week or so... The Harlequins went back in the big tank before they became lunch.


----------



## indovinavi (Jul 29, 2008)

I've had my beta for almost a year now. When I first got her, we had it in a 2 gallon bowl with plants, then moved to a 5 gallon hex, sharing the space with 2 albino cories, a couple of silver mollies, a clown loach and a few guppies.

They've been moved to a 40 gallon hex last august and there's plenty of plants and hiding spaces with the driftwood and stones. She flares up often, but there's no threat to her as the other fish leave quickly. I love when people say you can't have beta's with other fish...


----------



## Superedwin (Jan 19, 2009)

If you go threw with in make sure there is a floating plant or a tall plant( real or fake) so the betta can have its own territory. But yeah all bettas are have different personality.

Mine is in a 30gallon with platys, corys, catfish, algae eaters, tetras, and minnows and there is no fighting the betta usually stays in his area.

Good luck!


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Guppies and bettas can get aggressive toward each other do to the finnage.


----------



## aschaal03 (Feb 2, 2009)

I've kept neons and red eye tetras with betas with no problems. Corys also get along great with them. You can occasionally get the beta that will attack anything it sees, in which case obviously it just needs to be alone. :tongue:


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

I have kept my beta seperate from all my other fish for this reason. After about a week and a half he ate the eyeball out of my fruit loop tetra! Yep So gross! Try explaining that one to a 4 yr old. I tried to hide my shock hoping Matthew wouldn't notice and thought I'd just replace the tetra but he already noticed! Yikes!

My ex husband said they said he would be fine as he was in a tank with other fish already in the pet store and they said he'd be fine. So wrong in our case as our tank was way to small! Sadly Meatball died when Matthew was 5 1/2. He's 7 now and we have beautiful crowntail beta named Spike! He has his own 2 1/2 gal tank in Matthew's room and he flares anytime someone walks in the room! Sadly he will always be alone because of this!

I think depending on the individual personality and the size of tank and tank mates will make all the difference!

If you wish to keep him with others get the biggest tank you can afford and get lots of plants real or fake and floaters so that they can all have a safe place to get away from each other. 

One male beta per tank or they'll kill each other.

I wouldn't get any other fish with long fins or they can and do mistake them for other male bettas.

Try not to get any fish that like nip fins so your guys fins stay beautiful!

Tight quarters can lead to agression for sure so get a big tank! So try not to over stock.

Some female bettas can be quite colorful and beautiful and may be a good tank mate.

I wish you all the best and I do think it can be done, just have have to be prepared and cautious!

Keep us posted!!! 

Best of luck to you!!

Cindy


----------



## desolatefox (Mar 6, 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys. I decided to just go with the 5.5 gallon, and let the betta have his own little kingdom. Spent the better part of today setting up the tank, putting together a (diy) light hood, and then adding in the plants I ordered (which arrived today). This tank looks huge compared to the 3 gallon I had before. Just looking at it is tempting me to add other fish, but I'll try to behave myself. :hihi: Although it looks like I'll be getting a 10 gallon soon, as my father discovered that he still had his old tank, which he hasn't used in a couple years. (Why the heck was he saving that?! lol..)

It all started with a 3 gallon...I wonder how many of y'all can say something similar. Can't have just one, huh? :icon_wink


----------



## CKJ (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL I have three tanks and of the biggest being a 20 gal but of course I want a bigger one!


----------



## Sixwing (Jan 30, 2009)

I have a male betta and four otos in a 10. 
All seem to get along quite well, but I wouldn't recommend keeping any fewer otos than that. They get very shy if there's not enough of them, and you'll never see a single. The catfish will be miserable if there are only one or two.


----------



## desolatefox (Mar 6, 2008)

Here are two pics of the tank. Sparx didn't want to cooperate, apparently; you can see him hiding in the back right corner in the first pic. Kind of a hodgepodge of plants, as I didn't know what I wanted and they were cheap, so I figured what the heck. :icon_lol: Once they grow out I can rearrange/remove what I need to. Bet Sparx is happy, the tank seems huge even with all the plants.


----------

